
Two Google Homes Are Arguing About Whether They’re Human - tomek_zemla
http://nymag.com/selectall/2017/01/two-google-homes-are-arguing-about-whether-theyre-human.html
======
CarolineW
The discussion is here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13336416](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13336416)

